# [Fri 1st Jun 2012] Atomic Suplex vs Mrs Mills Experience: the urban showdown -... (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (May 28, 2012)

It's an urban showdown with a HONKY TONK MUSIC HALL VS THRASH ROCK night featuring a galaxy of urban posters onstage.

This night is going to be immense, as we've got the world premiere of the incredible MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE, slamming down old time classics and partying like it's 1969.

Taking on the honky tonk might of Mrs Mills is rock-hard garage punksters ATOMIC SUPLEX. It's going to be messy!

We'll also have much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Thin Lizzy, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am!

LIVE ONSTAGE:

MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE (onstage 11:25pm)
Rolling out a barrel of irony-untroubled, hipster-free, good time entertainment, the Mrs Mills Experience is made up of an unlikely combination of Brixton-based dance DJs and punk musicians united by their improbable love of piano-thumper extraordinaire, Mrs Gladys Mills.

Delivering a variety pack of authentic, working class singalong tunes, the Mrs Mills Experience aims to make the audience the star, unleashing a salvo of good time music for these austerity stricken times.

Such was the buzz behind this new outfit that a prestigious Saturday night slot at this year's Vintage Festival was secured - without the band even recording a demo!

ATOMIC SUPLEX (onstage 10:30pm)
Already a smash in Japan, this loud, trashy rock'n'roll band will be performing their hot new single, 'Rock & Roll Must Die'.

Expect screeching guitars, brain-drilling bass, pounding drums and a half ton of feedback from this awesome garage punk outfit - Sonics meet Guitar Wolf!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2012)

Bumpage for it is tonight


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 1, 2012)

ready for this!! well not yet but i will be.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 1, 2012)

I am enraged that everyone who says they are going on facebook are not actually going   Well maybe not exactly everyone but enough to confuse and confound me and now I just dunno what to do.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

They'd better be going!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 1, 2012)

Dooby said:


> I am enraged that everyone who says they are going on facebook are not actually going  Well maybe not exactly everyone but enough to confuse and confound me and now I just dunno what to do.


people on facebook just click "I'm going" to make their friends happy
dimwits


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

We've soundchecked and ready to go! Onstage around 1120ish.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2012)

how was it?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2012)

It was fantastic. It went better than I could ever have imagined. We had a great crowd and the singalongs were immense!
Photos soon.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2012)

editor said:


> It was fantastic. It went better than I could ever have imagined. We had a great crowd and the singalongs were immense!
> Photos soon.


Great stuff - looks like a really fun thing


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2012)

Photos!

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-mus...xperience-debuts-at-the-offline-club-brixton/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 4, 2012)

Guitar Wolf tweeted today that we were uncool but that made us even better. They were such nice guys. They say never meet your idols, but it was a treat, no egos, 100% rock and roll living the dream. 
Offline was awesome but I have to say the Garage yesterday was immense.


----------

